# I want a .



## speed metal (Feb 8, 2007)

I want to purcahse a truvative Rouleur 2.2 crankset in 177.5 length I called Sram and said they don't sell direct, that OK I will go through a dealer. Here is where the problem starts. No dealers have that length in stock, they check their suppliers. the suppliers don't offer that size. So how can a person get this crankset? I call Sram back, talk to the same lady. To see if they had a list of suppliers that carry the crank, she couldn't offer me any info about a way to purchase this crank. Anybody have any ideas? http://www.sram.com/en/truvativ/roadcranksets/rouleur/22team.php


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Try giving this shop a call 708-361-0440 and ask for Jerry or DaWayne. They should beable to help. 11am to 6pm central time. Cycles n Sports


----------

